# Young Irish Family - Electrician as Trade - Making the Move



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi All,

We are a young couple, both 28 with 2 young kids 3 and 9 months who have just applied for our skilled migration visa. My partner is an electrician, and we have being doing extensive research on the net re: jobs, cost of living etc. and have to say this forum has helped us tremendously. We are currently living in Wicklow, Ireland.

Just wondering are there any similar families already in australia or making the move also, and maybe electricians who could share their views with us re work and pay and how they are finding life there.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## noleendevenny (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi just wanting to know how much you have to pay for a visa? my husband is a qualified mechanic we have a son and cant get a holiday working visa we were told 3,500 pounds for a visa i dont no about you but we dont have 3,500 to spare for a visa .Do you know if there is any other way?


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

noleendevenny said:


> Hi just wanting to know how much you have to pay for a visa? my husband is a qualified mechanic we have a son and cant get a holiday working visa we were told 3,500 pounds for a visa i dont no about you but we dont have 3,500 to spare for a visa .Do you know if there is any other way?


Hi there,

We were quoted €4500! We really don't have it either but you pay it in installments and this is the only way we're hoping to be able to pay for it. we're on a skilled migration visa, it is the only one we are eligable for because of our age and having kids, my partner is an electrician so the first part of the process is to have an assessment on him, i.e, his papers, work experience etc, this we're told takes 4 - 5 weeks and costs €50 to have this done, after this they tell you whether you are eligable, next payment is €1000 and so on. So we've said for €50 we'll go ahead with it nothing ventured nothing gained. 

Don't know ur situation but we would hve some debts aswell to bring with us and from reading various forums etc looks like to move would cost approx. €10,000!! This would include the visa, flights, moving furniture etc. 

There is just no steady work here for himself so maybe we'll just have to bite the bullet save as much as we can between now and then and see what happens.

I honestly don't think there is any other way once you are a family. But I could be wrong.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Shaz00, 

Where are you in Wicklow? My husband lived in Brae although he spent many years in the UK (where I met him) before moving over to Oz in July 2007.

Noleen - have you checked out the links in the 'Thinking of emigrating' and 'PLEASE READ...' sticky posts at the top of this forum? They have links to skills sets, points tests, visas available etc.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Shaz00,
> 
> Where are you in Wicklow? My husband lived in Brae although he spent many years in the UK (where I met him) before moving over to Oz in July 2007.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Firstly just wanted to say thank u to u and Dolly, all the info you have posted on here is fantastic and so so helpful! Im new on here and just can't get off now 

We're from Dunlavin, approx. 45mins from Bray. Bray is where we head whenever we have sun, which isn't quite often to the beach and the aquarium. Have u been to Ireland?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

shaz00 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Firstly just wanted to say thank u to u and Dolly, all the info you have posted on here is fantastic and so so helpful! Im new on here and just can't get off now


You're welcome!



shaz00 said:


> We're from Dunlavin, approx. 45mins from Bray. Bray is where we head whenever we have sun, which isn't quite often to the beach and the aquarium. Have u been to Ireland?


Only been to Ireland once to pick up my engagement ring  We stayed for a while and went across to the west coast. Unfortunately it was cloudy and drizzled most of the time I was there so I didn't get to see it at it's best. However the Wicklow mountains still looked beautiful!


----------



## gordon gill (Nov 29, 2008)

shaz00 said:


> hi all,
> 
> we are a young couple, both 28 with 2 young kids 3 and 9 months who have just applied for our skilled migration visa. My partner is an electrician, and we have being doing extensive research on the net re: Jobs, cost of living etc. And have to say this forum has helped us tremendously. We are currently living in wicklow, ireland.
> 
> ...


hi there in same boat as you looking to move to brisbane electrican by trade started tra but s slow .married 2kids self employed living in dublin .cant seem to find out if there is electrical work in brisbane at present.cant find out electrical codes out there either .do you have agent doing your visa . Hope to be out there by year ,what part of oz are thinking of going to


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

gordon gill said:


> hi there in same boat as you looking to move to brisbane electrican by trade started tra but s slow .married 2kids self employed living in dublin .cant seem to find out if there is electrical work in brisbane at present.cant find out electrical codes out there either .do you have agent doing your visa . Hope to be out there by year ,what part of oz are thinking of going to


Hi there, we have some friends in brisbane working on the sites and they have told us that there is work for electricians there an in perth. U do have to get an australian licence when you get there as the electric system is different, my OH says its like a test of somesort and a training day. Any of the employment websites we've been on state that this is a necessity when applying for electrical work outthere (makes sense really ) - Only thing can't seem to pin down figures as to what he could earn. We would be dependant on his wage for the first six months or so until we secured childcare etc to see if I could work part time, would presume you'll be in the same boat yerselves. At the moment we're concentrating on perth, but as I said been told there's good work in brisbane too - have a good few months to make a final decision. 

Ye we're using an agent so have been told it can take up to 8/9 months for everything to go through. There's an seminar in the Red Cow on Tues 3rd Feb at 7.30pm, by Visafirst, we're going to go out of curiousity and see if we can learn anything further, they said they will go through areas where the diff trades are required. Also one sunday 8th feb in the glenroyle hotel in maynooth, visa specialists in clane are running that. 

What ages are your kids, will you be looking for schools? Our kids are 3 n 9 months.


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Only been to Ireland once to pick up my engagement ring  We stayed for a while and went across to the west coast. Unfortunately it was cloudy and drizzled most of the time I was there so I didn't get to see it at it's best. However the Wicklow mountains still looked beautiful!


Oh wow gosh your OH certainly treated you! Aw Ireland does have its good points, the biggest let down of course is the weather and now the lack of employment for trades men - hence the move 

Have you roughly any idea what kind of salary expections we should be looking at to live comfortable, well I mean rent a 2 or 3 bed house, have 1 car for a start and just enjoy the sun at the wkends and give the kids a good outdoor life. I won't work for the start until we get settled and I suss out the childcare or creches. I work full time here so be a big change being dependant on one wage.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

shaz00 said:


> Have you roughly any idea what kind of salary expections we should be looking at to live comfortable, well I mean rent a 2 or 3 bed house, have 1 car for a start and just enjoy the sun at the wkends and give the kids a good outdoor life. I won't work for the start until we get settled and I suss out the childcare or creches. I work full time here so be a big change being dependant on one wage.


Check out the links in the sticky post that starts 'PLEASE READ....' towards the top of this forum. It has links to job websites so you can check salaries, property websites so that you can check rentals. 

There is also a link for a tax calculator so you'll have an idea what you'll be taking home. 

Check the 'Cost of Living' post since members have put on there every day household costs from around the country. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Check out the links in the sticky post that starts 'PLEASE READ....' towards the top of this forum. It has links to job websites so you can check salaries, property websites so that you can check rentals.
> 
> There is also a link for a tax calculator so you'll have an idea what you'll be taking home.
> 
> ...


Cheers have had a read through this, can you help or point me in the right direction as to where i would find about child benefit. We get it monthly ere just wondering do we get paid via the Irish social welfare or is it paid by australian authorities.

Sorry maybe i just overlooking it somewhere on a sticky


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

shaz00 said:


> Cheers have had a read through this, can you help or point me in the right direction as to where i would find about child benefit. We get it monthly ere just wondering do we get paid via the Irish social welfare or is it paid by australian authorities.
> 
> Sorry maybe i just overlooking it somewhere on a sticky



child benefit (family tax benefit) is not a given here, you can only apply if you are permanant resident, and it is means tested and its crap money, so i hope you're not relying on getting it  as you'll be very disappointed


----------



## Joleyn (Jul 10, 2007)

In Australia you have to go to college for approximately 6months and sit an exam. In the state of Queensland it is against the law to change your own plugs, in fact the same all over OZ I think. If you want to move states you may have to do the college and exams all over again because like the education system there is no standard across the country.
It is important to be aware that you need the money to keep yourselves going and the money for college, exam etc. If there is a seminar on somewhere, make sure you ask!


----------



## rk80 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi shaz, I'm the same situation as urself we're thinking about making the move to oz from blessington but have heard things are slowing over there as well, a couple of people in Brisbane are saying their working but not like it was before, I have 2 kids 2 and 10 months partner is a chippy but hey atleast over there we'll have the sunshine and not grey clouds all week, as far a childrens allowence is conserned ur supposed to be in ireland to get it I think


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

rk80 said:


> Hi shaz, I'm the same situation as urself we're thinking about making the move to oz from blessington but have heard things are slowing over there as well, a couple of people in Brisbane are saying their working but not like it was before, I have 2 kids 2 and 10 months partner is a chippy but hey atleast over there we'll have the sunshine and not grey clouds all week, as far a childrens allowence is conserned ur supposed to be in ireland to get it I think


Hi, we're practically neighbours, i work in blesso  Ye it is so hard to know what to do really, we have friends out there and some work booming and others slowing down, but as you say has to be better than here at the mo'. My brother in law is heading out next month so hoping he'll be able to give us a realistic view of whats going on. Re the childrens allowance have had some pm's on it. We've got a consultation tomorrow with an agency so hopefully will make things a bit clearer for us.

Scary how much its actually gonna cost to get out there!


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2009)

*Thinking of moving to Perth*




noleendevenny said:


> Hi just wanting to know how much you have to pay for a visa? my husband is a qualified mechanic we have a son and cant get a holiday working visa we were told 3,500 pounds for a visa i dont no about you but we dont have 3,500 to spare for a visa .Do you know if there is any other way?


Hi Everyone, Im new to this site, we are a family of 5 seriously thinking of emigrating to PerthEverything we've heard about the place, jobs, schools, good standard of living etc, is very positive so we are quite excited. Although the whole process seems to be daunting OH went to visafirst in Cork and they seemed ok, but v expensive so I've done a bit of looking around and we are considering doing it ourselves. Has anyone else applied for a visa without an agent?? It just seems to be a way cheaper to do it this way. OH will need a Trades Assessment as he is a carpenter....thinking of doing this ourselves too! are we mad!?! Any help would be fantastic as just don't know which way to go.
Elle x


----------



## rk80 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi again, how did you get on with your consultation shaz, oh its so scary going through all the forms, I've downloaded all our forms and its going to take about 3 months to get it all done I'm finding it difficult filling in the info even the form80 is complicated, but it seems straight forward, does any1 know how much the medicals cost for 1 adult and do young children have to do the tests to?


----------



## rk80 (Jan 7, 2009)

Elle said:


> Hi Everyone, Im new to this site, we are a family of 5 seriously thinking of emigrating to PerthEverything we've heard about the place, jobs, schools, good standard of living etc, is very positive so we are quite excited. Although the whole process seems to be daunting OH went to visafirst in Cork and they seemed ok, but v expensive so I've done a bit of looking around and we are considering doing it ourselves. Has anyone else applied for a visa without an agent?? It just seems to be a way cheaper to do it this way. OH will need a Trades Assessment as he is a carpenter....thinking of doing this ourselves too! are we mad!?! Any help would be fantastic as just don't know which way to go.
> Elle x


Hi Elle, as far as I'm aware you get the tra first and then you go to the agent for help filling in the other forms I've heard 1 person paying around €800 for this service not sure what rates are now that was a year ago. best of luck


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

rk80 said:


> Hi again, how did you get on with your consultation shaz, oh its so scary going through all the forms, I've downloaded all our forms and its going to take about 3 months to get it all done I'm finding it difficult filling in the info even the form80 is complicated, but it seems straight forward, does any1 know how much the medicals cost for 1 adult and do young children have to do the tests to?


Hi rk80, consultation tomorrow, had to cancel today couldn't get off work  So ill be sure to let you know how i went. Ye the forms look like an awful lot of work, i put them to one side till after tomorrow!  from talking to the agency on the phone they said it'll be at your doctors descretion as to what they charge for the medical, im hoping it'll be the cost of a vist so 50 or 55 euro, hoping that she'll do a discount for the 2 of us - could be wishful thinking tho!  Don't think the kids have to do it. Ill be bck 2mor with hopefully some useful info!


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

Elle said:


> Hi Everyone, Im new to this site, we are a family of 5 seriously thinking of emigrating to PerthEverything we've heard about the place, jobs, schools, good standard of living etc, is very positive so we are quite excited. Although the whole process seems to be daunting OH went to visafirst in Cork and they seemed ok, but v expensive so I've done a bit of looking around and we are considering doing it ourselves. Has anyone else applied for a visa without an agent?? It just seems to be a way cheaper to do it this way. OH will need a Trades Assessment as he is a carpenter....thinking of doing this ourselves too! are we mad!?! Any help would be fantastic as just don't know which way to go.
> Elle x


Hi Elle, you've prob read on my thread too dat we consulted visa first were very helpful over the phone but quoted €4500!! to me dat seemed an awful lot, so as mentioned before have a free consultation with an agency visa specialists tomorrow they charge on your individual application and ur needs so hopefully will have some helpful info 2mor. To be honest I know hand on my heart that i just won't find all the time i think is needed to dedicated to the forms, have d 2 boys and work full time - and u know men n forms  so hoping some of the pressure would be taken off with the help of an agency n stop d worrying! Ill be sure to get back to ye all 2mor when i know a little bit more myself.


----------



## jella (Aug 12, 2008)

hi ya
we just moved out here in september we are 30years old and have a 2 year old, we moved to melbourne and are actually now moving again to brisbane in 3 weeks. melbourne is lovely we really like it but steve is in construction and is going to set up himself so seeminly brisbane or queensland in general is the place. we went up for nearly 2 weeks at christmas, he was very positive about it went to a few barbeque's with some irish lads that live there, and they very positive about the work there. we have rented a house, we get the keys on the 20th feb in mount ommaney, it is 11km from the city. we lived in brisbane years ago in our early 20s and back then we would live in the city windsor, sping hill all those area's but now different with a child, it is still close, you can get a taxi in if going out on a night out but where we are going to live seems to be lovely young family area, lovely feel to it. brisbane is a lot more country and laid back than melbourne, it is like a big country town.
we love it here, is is great life for kids we go down to the park, do stuff outside, barbeques etc..., 
i have to say it is nice to meet your own (irish people) alot more in common, don't get me wrong like the aussies but just need your own to i think especially when you have no family around etc..
sorry i prob babbled on but just email if you need to know anything
my email is [email protected]
we are from westmeath and monaghan originally
p-s only thing about brisbane i do not like is the heat and humididty this time of the year but we got a house with full air con, the area we are moving to most houses have pools to

We are a young couple, both 28 with 2 young kids 3 and 9 months who have just applied for our skilled migration visa. My partner is an electrician, and we have being doing extensive research on the net re: jobs, cost of living etc. and have to say this forum has helped us tremendously. We are currently living in Wicklow, Ireland.

Just wondering are there any similar families already in australia or making the move also, and maybe electricians who could share their views with us re work and pay and how they are finding life there.

Thank you in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2009)

shaz00 said:


> Hi Elle, you've prob read on my thread too dat we consulted visa first were very helpful over the phone but quoted €4500!! to me dat seemed an awful lot, so as mentioned before have a free consultation with an agency visa specialists tomorrow they charge on your individual application and ur needs so hopefully will have some helpful info 2mor. To be honest I know hand on my heart that i just won't find all the time i think is needed to dedicated to the forms, have d 2 boys and work full time - and u know men n forms  so hoping some of the pressure would be taken off with the help of an agency n stop d worrying! Ill be sure to get back to ye all 2mor when i know a little bit more myself.


Hi Shaz, Thanks for that really useful info! dying to know how you get on with consultation. We have started the on the TRA form, OMG it's intense! Hope to get alot of it whacked out this weekend. 
p.s. At the risk of sounding like a complete thicko....how the hell do you post a new thread on this site!!!?!!!


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2009)

rk80 said:


> Hi Elle, as far as I'm aware you get the tra first and then you go to the agent for help filling in the other forms I've heard 1 person paying around €800 for this service not sure what rates are now that was a year ago. best of luck


Thanks for that....we have started the TRA, it's not so straight forward for us as OH never got a cert, he qualified back in the stone age and move to Ireland from GB before getting final cert, so he has to prove he can actually do the job (he's only been doing it every day for the past twenty odd years!) Fingers crossed it will be ok


----------



## rk80 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Jella,
Just wondering is there not much work in melbourne in the building trade (partners a chippy) as that was where we were thinking of heading, I have heard of people on a 3 day week but that was re the drought, any advise would be great regarding melbourne we were looking at living down the mornington, re chelsea, have friends in frankston and they love it born and reared but have heard its a bit rough any advise would be great, any advise on suburbs would be great thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

rk80 said:


> Hi Jella,
> Just wondering is there not much work in melbourne in the building trade (partners a chippy) as that was where we were thinking of heading, I have heard of people on a 3 day week but that was re the drought, any advise would be great regarding melbourne we were looking at living down the mornington, re chelsea, have friends in frankston and they love it born and reared but have heard its a bit rough any advise would be great, any advise on suburbs would be great thanks


Frankston North can be a bit rough, but the rest is absolutely great...we live in Frankston South and love it here. You get 'rough' areas in most places BTW!

Dolly


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

Elle said:


> Hi Shaz, Thanks for that really useful info! dying to know how you get on with consultation. We have started the on the TRA form, OMG it's intense! Hope to get alot of it whacked out this weekend.
> p.s. At the risk of sounding like a complete thicko....how the hell do you post a new thread on this site!!!?!!!


hi again elle, sorry to disappoint but our appointment got rescheduled till this tues morning - so will be straight on then to let u know how it goes. Good luck with the form! 

Oh go back to the home page, click on the australia forum on the right hand side, click in and at the top of the page theres a big green box that says new thread, click dat and u start your own.


----------



## rk80 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Frankston North can be a bit rough, but the rest is absolutely great...we live in Frankston South and love it here. You get 'rough' areas in most places BTW!
> 
> Dolly


thats it,my friends only have great things to say about frankston and have heard its beautiful down there as well never been but hoping to make it soon, are there many other expats there?


----------



## shaz00 (Jan 18, 2009)

Elle said:


> Hi Shaz, Thanks for that really useful info! dying to know how you get on with consultation. We have started the on the TRA form, OMG it's intense! Hope to get alot of it whacked out this weekend.
> p.s. At the risk of sounding like a complete thicko....how the hell do you post a new thread on this site!!!?!!!


Hi Elle, just quick update, agency cancelled for a 2nd time!! Ok so can understand the snow was pretty bad down our way today but so frustrated, can't fit us in now till next week, original appointment was changed from 11am till 12.30 because they double booked and then cancelled today. Loosing faith so like you have downloaded the form and am setting about it. Will go to the open day this sunday. How are you getting on?


----------



## Elle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Shaz, sorry to hear that the agency appointment hasn't happened yet, as for the forms we are working our way through, as OH has no carpentry papers we have to provide LOADS of info, trying to find the time to do it is the hardest part...our phone line has been down since Sat so have had no internet which was a pain because I had so many questions. Anyhows, good luck with appointment and happy form filling!!


----------



## irishfamily (Nov 14, 2008)

We used an agency called visaconnect they were brill look 4 them online they kept us up2 date about everything that was happening it cost us £3.500 and that was 2 1/2 years ago so try and see if they can help .Ur hubby will have to do some new electrician courses to get updated on the australian way of being an electrician but he should have any problems then good luck


----------



## joypaul (Feb 23, 2009)

hi everyone

just wanted to say hello. we are a young couple from cork with 2 children (6 & 4). we have recently been granted our skilled migration visa. my husband is a plumber/pipefitter. we are hoping to move to melbourne in the next few months. would love to all of u more - great to c irish people on the site - we might b able to help each other with the big move

talk soon


----------



## sammie (Mar 3, 2009)

shaz00 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are a young couple, both 28 with 2 young kids 3 and 9 months who have just applied for our skilled migration visa. My partner is an electrician, and we have being doing extensive research on the net re: jobs, cost of living etc. and have to say this forum has helped us tremendously. We are currently living in Wicklow, Ireland.
> 
> ...


My husband is an electrician, and works as a signal technician for the railways in Karratha, try Rio Tinto, you could live in Karratha but houses are very expensive, so the opportunities of fly in fly out to Perth etc are available.
Very best wishes in your new venture S


----------



## coynie (Jan 13, 2008)

hi shazoo
im a sparky and have just submitted my visa apps.
the cost of all this has been-- £935 for agent
$600 for paper based assessment with vetassess.
$1600 for the practical exam.
£100 english language exam (im over 40)
$2050 for the visa apps.
all this gives me a tempory a class electricians licence but still have to do regs exam when we get there.
hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## casbar (Sep 10, 2009)

shaz00 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are a young couple, both 28 with 2 young kids 3 and 9 months who have just applied for our skilled migration visa. My partner is an electrician, and we have being doing extensive research on the net re: jobs, cost of living etc. and have to say this forum has helped us tremendously. We are currently living in Wicklow, Ireland.
> 
> ...




Hi 

We are also a young couple with two young kids 3 and 3 months and just at the start of trying to get information about moving to brisbane. I am very nervous about the move but my husband is all for it . i was wondering if you have moved since this was last january ..and how do you find it ...we have both been on line 24/7 trying to get questions answered but seem to be going no where. my husband is in the construction industry ...drives all machines and cranes .
If your there in oz already can you let me know are you happy with your decession


----------

